
Smart Static Server - hqjs
New version of smart static server hq is out https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.npmjs.com&#x2F;package&#x2F;@hqjs&#x2F;hq It helps to deliver your frontend without bundling. One command and you are good to go.
======
Tomte
Please submit the link in the URL field, not as a text submission.

